

Muse protocol: encrypted bytestream “email” for IoT (and beyond) - nbadg
https://github.com/Muterra/doc-muse

======
nbadg
I'm actively developing a network protocol for secure end-to-end datastreams
between any objects connected to the same physical network. It's conceptually
reminiscent of email in that you register an address and then use it on any
provider, can have multiple addresses per machine or access the same address
on multiple machines, etc. I've been building off work by IPFS
([http://ipfs.io/](http://ipfs.io/)), with an eye on future compatibility with
distributed systems like ethereum.

I just finished a reasonably decent draft of the whitepaper
([https://github.com/Muterra/doc-
muse/blob/master/whitepaper.m...](https://github.com/Muterra/doc-
muse/blob/master/whitepaper.md)) and would love some feedback. The yellowpaper
explains much more detailed implementation, but is in a pretty rough state
(absolutely not even draft quality: [https://github.com/Muterra/doc-
muse/blob/master/yellowpaper....](https://github.com/Muterra/doc-
muse/blob/master/yellowpaper.md))

Cheers and thanks!

